# Does Manhattan Club have Washer/Dryers?



## chriskre (Dec 26, 2012)

Just trying to pack and don't want to overpack if they have a washer/dryer.
Anybody know what the situation is with the laundry there?


----------



## IreneLF (Dec 26, 2012)

*Chris----------*

none in the building...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43430&highlight=laundry+manhattan+club

check out this old thread..........


----------



## chriskre (Dec 26, 2012)

IreneLF said:


> none in the building...
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43430&highlight=laundry+manhattan+club
> 
> check out this old thread..........



Ugggh.  
I guess I'll bring Woolite.


----------



## Maz (Dec 30, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Ugggh.
> I guess I'll bring Woolite.


Or...... Just walk across the street. There are a couple of laundry places very close by.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2013)

Maz said:


> Or...... Just walk across the street. There are a couple of laundry places very close by.



Definitely not what I wanted to be doing on my vacation.  
I can't understand why this timeshare didn't dedicate a room to laundry.
Doesn't make sense to me unless it just isn't profitable.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 4, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Definitely not what I wanted to be doing on my vacation.
> I can't understand why this timeshare didn't dedicate a room to laundry.
> Doesn't make sense to me unless it just isn't profitable.


Well, you always looked clean when I saw you :whoopie:


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> Well, you always looked clean when I saw you :whoopie:



:hysterical:


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 5, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Definitely not what I wanted to be doing on my vacation.
> I can't understand why this timeshare didn't dedicate a room to laundry.
> Doesn't make sense to me unless it just isn't profitable.



Every square inch in NYC is too valuable to use for non-productive things.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 6, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Every square inch in NYC is too valuable to use for non-productive things.



Well I don't know about you  but staying clean is on my list of productive things to do in NYC especially if it can be done while I am away touring instead of schlepping to some corner laundrymat.    My room had two bathrooms with just enough room for a stackable. I think they could have fit one if if they hadn't skimped on it.  No excuse at this level of MFs.  No wonder owners are bailing.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, will anyone be that close to notice an evil smell coming off your 2nd day worn clothing? I would just figure it was a personal line of defense against muggers and pickpockets in the Big Apple. :ignore:

PS I had a 2 bath unit there also. And a little view of Central Park - bigger view of Essex sign. Enjoy your stay and do everything that you can. It is only money!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 8, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, will anyone be that close to notice an evil smell coming off your 2nd day worn clothing? I would just figure it was a personal line of defense against muggers and pickpockets in the Big Apple. :ignore:
> 
> PS I had a 2 bath unit there also. And a little view of Central Park - bigger view of Essex sign. Enjoy your stay and do everything that you can. It is only money!



Ya know it's a Florida thing.  
We never wear our clothes two days in a row or ever more than a day without washing them.  

I am shocked to see things like on Dr. Oz the other day when he said that people don't wash their jeans every time they wear them, but once a week.  

You just can't get away with that down here so it never occured to me to try it up there.  

Only the homeless people wear their clothes for more than a day in FL.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2013)

What do you do on a cruise? There are travel clothes today that just rinse out, hang in the shower and look good as new the next day. These are how we can travel indefinitely and just use carry-ons. 

As an aside, you really rub shoulders with the locals at a laundromat in Eastern Europe or Cairo or Rio. Priceless.

Jim


----------



## chriskre (Jan 8, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> What do you do on a cruise? There are travel clothes today that just rinse out, hang in the shower and look good as new the next day. These are how we can travel indefinitely and just use carry-ons.
> 
> As an aside, you really rub shoulders with the locals at a laundromat in Eastern Europe or Cairo or Rio. Priceless.
> 
> Jim



Well cruising is different.  Beach gear can be washed in Woolite but heavy sweaters, jackets and jeans are another story.  

I've done laundry when i've had to on vacation and you are right you do meet some very interesting people at laundry mats.  My favorite vacation laundry mat was at the Sit 'n Spin in Seattle where you can get a drink and have your laundry done all at the same time.  I wonder if that place is still there.  

Oh just checked and looks like they closed down.  Too bad.  
See what timeshares do?  They close down laundrymats.  :hysterical:


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweaters, jackets qualify as 'outerwear' so you can get several days out of them. Don't take jeans. Khaki's or Docker types are better. Get CoolMax undies like these: http://www.magellans.com/clothing/clothing-men/clothing-men-underwear-and-sleepwear 3 is enough, and they have ladies wear too. I use the support socks because of past DVT circulatory issues. But they feel good and dry quickly, too.

I have to remind my DW occasionally, We're traveling to see THEM and where they live, not for them to see US.

Have fun in the Big City.


----------



## Maz (Jan 9, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Definitely not what I wanted to be doing on my vacation.
> I can't understand why this timeshare didn't dedicate a room to laundry.
> Doesn't make sense to me unless it just isn't profitable.


Just to clarify, I wasn't suggesting that laundromats were nearby, I meant places where you just drop your clothes off and then pick them up cleaned and pressed later. This way you have clean clothes without having to do it yourself.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Have fun in the Big City.



I am back.  We had a great time except for one minor incident that I caught the flu and ended up in the hospital sick as a dog but other than that it was fabulous.  



Maz said:


> Just to clarify, I wasn't suggesting that laundromats were nearby, I meant places where you just drop your clothes off and then pick them up cleaned and pressed later. This way you have clean clothes without having to do it yourself.



Glad you clarified that because I never noticed any laundry places nearby but then my eye is not trained to find them since they aren't that plentiful where I live.


----------

